#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Placas estao cinzas

## luizlupa

CAROS COLEGAS, BOA TARDE. PROCUREI PROCUREI PROCUREI E NAO ENCONTREI SOLUCAO.
Sou um pequeno provedor em MG e utilizo Fiberhome como minha solução FTTH, porem num belo dia, as placas ficaram no ANM2000 com as bolinhas cinzas ao inves de verde. Ja procurei em diversos tutorias e nada me ajuda a resolver o meu problema. Entrei pelo modo CLI e quando dou o comando showcard as placas GC8B aparecem com DETAIL NO-MATCH inclusive a HU1A tambem da o mesmo status. Gostaria da ajuda de voces. MUITO OBRIGADO.

----------


## PrimoMax

> CAROS COLEGAS, BOA TARDE. PROCUREI PROCUREI PROCUREI E NAO ENCONTREI SOLUCAO.
> Sou um pequeno provedor em MG e utilizo Fiberhome como minha solução FTTH, porem num belo dia, as placas ficaram no ANM2000 com as bolinhas cinzas ao inves de verde. Ja procurei em diversos tutorias e nada me ajuda a resolver o meu problema. Entrei pelo modo CLI e quando dou o comando showcard as placas GC8B aparecem com DETAIL NO-MATCH inclusive a HU1A tambem da o mesmo status. Gostaria da ajuda de voces. MUITO OBRIGADO.


Não entendo quase nada de anm2000, mas aqui eu deleto as placas e depois mando adicionar novamente. Posteriormente, inserindo o IP do Concentrador, no meu caso, Mikrotik. Feito isso, mande detectar o hardware. Tudo isso no próprio anm2000.
Espero tê-lo ajudado, mas tenho que fazer isso frequentemente. Gostaria de saber eliminar de vez o problema.

----------


## luizlupa

bom dia pessoal, meu problema foi resolvido, gracas ao recurso "paranaue" no chassi. Tentei de tudo, saquei placa, dei reboot no slot, dei reboot no chassi, via cli,calibrei o horario novamente, dei um force switch mais nada melhorou, pelo contrario piorou mais ainda que todos os que estavam on ficaram off. Ai as 3:00 da manha eu derrubei o shelf e subi denovo. DESLIGUEI DA FONTE "NA RAÇA" e RELIGUEI novamente. Somente assim subiu todas as placas novamente. Muito obrigado.

----------


## minelli

> CAROS COLEGAS, BOA TARDE. PROCUREI PROCUREI PROCUREI E NAO ENCONTREI SOLUCAO.
> Sou um pequeno provedor em MG e utilizo Fiberhome como minha solução FTTH, porem num belo dia, as placas ficaram no ANM2000 com as bolinhas cinzas ao inves de verde. Ja procurei em diversos tutorias e nada me ajuda a resolver o meu problema. Entrei pelo modo CLI e quando dou o comando showcard as placas GC8B aparecem com DETAIL NO-MATCH inclusive a HU1A tambem da o mesmo status. Gostaria da ajuda de voces. MUITO OBRIGADO.



Testa isso
Clicar em AN5516-06_IP com o botão direto do mouse e selecionar "ONU Manual Syncronization"

----------

